# Colt 6920



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

I guess I don't get out much. I was in Walmart yesterday and walked by their guns. Must have been 5 different ARs in the case one of which was a Colt 6920 for $1097. It wasn't too long ago (3 years) when the crazed market had these going for a little un $2k.
The didn't have turkey targets though so I bought a roll of wrapping paper and some duct tape.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I've gotten similar reports of 6920s popping up in various Walmarts across the country. First it was Remington R15s, then Bushmasters, then Sig 556s and M400s, finally its now Colt 6920s.

The Colt 6920 is the closest you can get to an issue M4. The only difference is a minor change in the rollmarks, fire control group and the barrel length. I would get one myself, but I already own a carbine length gas system and prefer a midlength anyway.

Which Walmart do they have them in out of curiousity?


----------



## Caique (Oct 8, 2009)

I saw one yesterday in the crestview store for that price


----------

